# Stimulative Feeding With Drivert vs Syrup



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

> In answer to the first question listed for this experiment, the amounts of brood
> area (square inches) measured on three dates are summarized in table 1. Visual
> observations January 8, five days after feeding drivert sugar with 1% pollen, indicated that the control treatment colonies
> had not broken their bee clusters.
> ...


http://calag.ucanr.edu/archive/?type=pdf&article=ca.v022n07p2


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Feeding pollen substitute helps to get bees brooding.


----------



## Boxelder (Sep 16, 2017)

msl said:


> http://calag.ucanr.edu/archive/?type=pdf&article=ca.v022n07p2


Thankyou, that was an interesting article. It would have been more helpful if they had included a treatment that consisted of only pollen, with no added drivert, so then a comparison could be made to know if feeding driver had any impact on its own. 

As it is, I am wondering if the bees were responding to the drivert, or if they were only responding to the included pollen?


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

My belief is either would stimulate, if and only if, the other was already in the hive in an adequate amount.


----------

